# Pink toe Cage



## Cheesy (Apr 7, 2010)

So my last cage was toooooooooooo big. 
is this one tooooooooooo small?


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks fine to me. Maybe some bark a bit taller?


----------



## Hobo (Apr 7, 2010)

It looks juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust right!

Agree though, taller bark would be preferred, but not absolutely necessary.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 8, 2010)

That is perfect, not too big at all. You'll have to do one more rehousing when it's almost adult size but that should be it. I agree that taller bark wouldn't hurt but isn't absolutely necessary.


----------



## sAdam (Apr 8, 2010)

can you tell us where u scored that sweet container?


----------



## Moltar (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/collections/display/cubesCases?productId=10003497


----------



## ametan (Apr 8, 2010)

Moltar said:


> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/collections/display/cubesCases?productId=10003497


I have to buy whatever Michael's has in stock. I just cannot judge size without seeing it.


----------

